# Finished first grow!!!



## choxie (May 5, 2022)

First grow completed on budget lights (2 x famur tf1200 with a total of 210 watts) in a 1.5 x 3 x 5 foot tent with octopods. Both are purple punch s1 from Greenpoint.

One plant is 614 grams wet trimmed still and other plant is 517 grams wet trimmed

Wow trimming sucks so bad lol!!!  Thank you everyone that helped me along the way!!!

Now it's time to get my autos up and running.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

Nothing beats getting high on something you grew yourself. Just seems to hit harder. Congrats!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 5, 2022)

Congratulations!

enjoy that harvest!

what do those plants smell like?


----------



## choxie (May 5, 2022)

So the purple one smells like grapes and a little gas. The yellowish ones smells like citrus and feet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 5, 2022)

Congratulations on your grow. Looks like a good outcome


----------



## choxie (May 5, 2022)

Thanks I'm excited!! One of them was mostly leaves and not that much bud, and as time went on the buds never got any bigger and the other one didn't have many leaves but the buds were golf balls.

I can't wait to share this with friends and family as I have 15 people also looking forward to this!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 6, 2022)

They sure can take on different growth patterns for many reasons some we cause and some genetics. Are you getting your next grow started?  How are you drying your new stash?  Do they smell crazy?


----------



## choxie (May 6, 2022)

Nope I'm just using the grow tent to dry it for the next 2-7 days then I'm not sure what next. It's super strong weed smell and fresh trimmed some sort of plant smell.  I have the beans but I want to grow a few auto flowers but I'll be gone for like a week and I don't want to set up the octopods for an auto flower (they don't grow enough to take advantage of it and it takes a bit of work to clean out)


----------



## choxie (May 7, 2022)

Scratch that. I just realized I'm getting a lot of sun in my back yard so going to do outdoor growing!!!!


----------



## Bombtombadill (May 31, 2022)

choxie said:


> First grow completed on budget lights (2 x famur tf1200 with a total of 210 watts) in a 1.5 x 3 x 5 foot tent with octopods. Both are purple punch s1 from Greenpoint.
> 
> One plant is 614 grams wet trimmed still and other plant is 517 grams wet trimmed
> 
> ...



Nice job, I got a good chuckle out of your trimming sucks comment. I'm a new grower as well and learned the hard way how much trimming sucks. I used to look forward to harvest, now I dread it !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

Bombtombadill said:


> Nice job, I got a good chuckle out of your trimming sucks comment. I'm a new grower as well and learned the hard way how much trimming sucks. I used to look forward to harvest, now I dread it !


I love to trim weed. Love when my whole kitchen smells like green weed. I kinda get an air buzz from it. Now I have learned only one plant a day helps my hands that give out a lot quicker than they use to. My first grow I was so excited to trim all the plants the same day. Mistake…. I turn on some tunes that keep me moving about so nothing stiffens up and before you know it I am looking a a clean pan of herb ready to dry.


----------



## Bombtombadill (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love to trim weed. Love when my whole kitchen smells like green weed. I kinda get an air buzz from it. Now I have learned only one plant a day helps my hands that give out a lot quicker than they use to. My first grow I was so excited to trim all the plants the same day. Mistake…. I turn on some tunes that keep me moving about so nothing stiffens up and before you know it I am looking a a clean pan of herb ready to dry.



My trimming takes place early morning from 12:00 am to sunrise hiding the smell with 4-5 sticks of Nag Champa incense while my family sleeps. It's a rushed event while I'm always looking over my shoulder for a surprise visitor. I'd love to have the luxury to trim relaxing to some music, but it ain't gonna happen for now! And I'm only growing one plant at a time with 2-3 ounces total of bud if I'm lucky. 

If VA beach was closer, I'd invite myself over for a trim session (paying for the time with weed not that you need any, LOL. Those jars or GDP look very tasty!) (joking of course)

Someday when I'm fully retired and my teenagers move out, I'll have a full grow room and man cave to trim in.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

Bombtombadill said:


> My trimming takes place early morning from 12:00 am to sunrise hiding the smell with 4-5 sticks of Nag Champa incense while my family sleeps. It's a rushed event while I'm always looking over my shoulder for a surprise visitor. I'd love to have the luxury to trim relaxing to some music, but it ain't gonna happen for now! And I'm only growing one plant at a time with 2-3 ounces total of bud if I'm lucky.
> 
> If VA beach was closer, I'd invite myself over for a trim session (paying for the time with weed not that you need any, LOL. Those jars or GDP look very tasty!) (joking of course)
> 
> Someday when I'm fully retired and my teenagers move out, I'll have a full grow room and man cave to trim in.


Sorry I wish I could provide my relaxing kitchen and music to make the experience more delightful for you. Looking over your shoulder is not fun for sure. Would gladly open the gdp jar too to make it even more fun.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 31, 2022)

I just ran across your Journal here bud, looks like it turned out pretty well even with budget lights. Good job and enjoy. 
    Is this the grow from growing problems past the seedling stage?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 31, 2022)

Congrats on your grow! They look delicious


----------



## choxie (Jun 1, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Congrats on your grow! They look delicious


Thanks!!!

It smoked pretty good! I wished for more terpenes, but I guess maybe that's as much as I could get.

Welp time for my freebie autos to grow and we'll see what's going on.


----------

